# Ciskbs



## Bradleyandroo (May 22, 2016)

The day after thanksgiving my house burned down. We lost everything. Pictures, clothes, some money I had saved up. I also had a 55gallon saltwater fish tank, a bearded dragon, a ball python, 5 dogs.. 2 border collies we had for 12 years( Cassie and issac) a German Shepherd/Bernese mountain dog mix(bearington) beagle/chihuahua(khloe) and a rat terrier(scruffy) we had to jump out of the 2nd story window and when we hit the ground I kicked in the backdoor to try and save them but the smoke was to thick. I always knew I'd have to bury them eventually but I never thought I'd have to dig through the ashes of my life to do it. I miss them so much. The days I could get all 5 in my bed and Barry would have to manspread and take up half the bed because he got hot. Or when I'd hit a baseball for them and they'd all run after it at the same time..


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your losses.  I could not even imagine going through that...


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Such a tragic accident. I'm sorry you had to suffer through this but am glad to hear you survived. Sometimes we have no control over what life throws at us. One day at a time.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your losses. I cannot imagine the hurt and pain .Take care .


----------

